# It's getting lighter



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

The days are already drawing out and it is a real luxury not having to rush to do the stables and bring the horses in so early. This dry spell has made such a difference as well


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Couldn't agree more - only a horse owner knows truly what the long cold freezing (or not quite freezing, but certainly wet) winter nights are all about 

A couple of dry days here and the quagmire round the field gates is decidedly less squelchy - it won't be long before I set too on my 5 scraggy natives with a pneumatic drill to get all that encrusted, dreadlocked mud off their feathers (bottom of the leg for the un-initiated) and the bottoms of their tails 

Really looking forward to a bit of proper spring sunshine and the pitter patter of tiny new hooves in the paddocks - not to mention the opportunity of getting my own pairy of now flabby old thighs back in that saddle 

Roll on Spring!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

We were saying today that this weekend has been quite spring like. 
I hate winter.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the cold but not the wind  the cold weather keeps most of the weirdo's at home  or in my case at the yard  i like the early mornings just as its getting light and there is no-one about  

I rode today,round the gallops with two of my dogs.Might ride my pony tomorrow,she was naughty last weekend when i rode her and kept trying to run off with me!!!I rode the comfy one today.


----------

